

iPhone 6 Plus review - Doubleguitars
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/16/6155009/apple-iphone-6-plus-review

======
resu
"The iPhone has long had a better camera than just about any Android phone,
and it’s always had a better ecosystem of editing and sharing apps than any
other platform."

I'm in neither camp, but after reading this I can't really take this review
that seriously...

~~~
veidr
Why not? I'm not in a phone 'camp' either, but I have had both the flagship
phones (currently (until Friday anyway), iPhone 5s and Nexus 5) for a long
time, and the statement seems very accurate.

The camera and app ecosystem are, and have always been, better on the iOS end.
OTOH, Android does manual data entry and voice dictation much much better.

They have different strengths and weaknesses.

~~~
huehue
Nexus 5 is hardly a flagship phone and it probably has one of the worst
cameras in its price range.

~~~
kolev
Can't agree more! I'm so disappointed by Nexus 5, bad camera, bad display,
worst ever speakerphone, terrible battery life (even with Android L, which is
supposedly more energy efficient), and so on, but at this price, how can one
complain?!

------
moca
Since iPhone 4, iPhone design seems going downhill. With the same display
size, iPhone 6+ is much bigger and heavier than LG G3. Its quality is so much
better than others, especially on camera and battery life.

~~~
nogridbag
Here's a size comparison I posted in another thread, but still relevant:

[http://www.phonearena.com/phones/size#/phones/size/LG-G3,App...](http://www.phonearena.com/phones/size#/phones/size/LG-G3,Apple-
iPhone-6-Plus/phones/8347,8908)

Having now used my LG G3 for only a couple of days, I can't imagine using a
phone much larger than this.

Dear LG: Please make a slightly smaller version of the G3 with a lower
resolution display (for battery life and app compatibility) and you have the
perfect android phone.

------
kolev
Am I the only one finding iPhone 6 to be the ugliest model so far? Just
compare it to Moto 360, for example.

~~~
skc
The Moto 360 is a watch.

Why are you comparing it to a phone?

~~~
kolev
Duh! I meant to say "Moto X", sorry!

